# CBBT Tautog, Black Drum, & Puppy Drum - Nov 22, 2017



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

On Nov 22, 2017, one of the rare calm days for the past two weeks, we fished CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA).
I expected tautog (blackfish), puppy drum and black drum this time of the year. 

We had fresh shrimp for bait for all these species.

We caught over 25 tautogs (one keeper), 4 small black drum, 1 small puppy drum, and 7 small black sea bass. 
We will be back after Thanksgiving day weekend for sure.

Fishing Log:





Thank you
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice enjoyed as usual


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Good one... this is the way that you doing or enjoy fishing 

Thanks


----------

